# Please ID this guy!



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey guys, can you help me ID my new little guy..


































TIA!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

O. lithobates


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Very nice looking hybrid. Perhaps Scieanochromis fryeri x O. lithobates.


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the inputs guys. I'm still trying to figure out its id. Any more ideas of the id of this one? :wink:


----------



## aaquale1 (Apr 18, 2009)

I would also guess O. Lithobates (zimbawe looks close). Any clues why you suggest hybrid Fogelhund?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It has the wrong body and head shape for a lithobates. The face shows a fryeri like look. Look at the first pictures, and block out all be the head... ignore the yellow blaze, what do you see?


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> It has the wrong body and head shape for a lithobates. The face shows a fryeri like look. Look at the first pictures, and block out all be the head... ignore the yellow blaze, what do you see?


 I see an O. Lithobates, but thats just me. Seems to be an adolescent male. I pulled up the OP's photos next to the photos in the profile section (O. lithobates "Zimbawe") and the head shape and coloring seems correct to me.


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

etcbrown said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > It has the wrong body and head shape for a lithobates. The face shows a fryeri like look. Look at the first pictures, and block out all be the head... ignore the yellow blaze, what do you see?
> ...


While browsing the profile of Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe), I've compared my guy's pics to the profile pics and found out that there are similarities especially in the 2nd and 8th pics with regards to its body and head shape, its coloration as well as the coloring of the blaze.. Hmm


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well a hybrid can show similarities. The body does not look elongate enough for a lithobates to me. Fogelhund is one of our best "unidentified" mystery solvers.


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas guys. Any more inputs?


----------



## joker76 (Dec 4, 2007)

might be sulpher head hap


----------



## BMVasconcelos (Jan 11, 2008)

hybrid !!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I wouldn't judge body shape from a picture, as certain angles can distort features.


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

gage said:


> I wouldn't judge body shape from a picture, as certain angles can distort features.


So what do you think bro? I've also seen lithos in the net which doesn't have elongated body just like the 3rd, 5th and last pic here http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2292


----------



## apeterson0216 (Nov 14, 2009)

:thumb: Not sure what he is, but very nice lookin fish u got there!!


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

It's confirmed. It's an Otopharynx lithobates. Thanks everyone for the input!


----------



## Mr. WOT (Dec 2, 2009)

I have one very similar to that, very nice!


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Mr. WOT said:


> I have one very similar to that, very nice!


Thanks man! Can you post a pic of yours.


----------



## joker76 (Dec 4, 2007)

could be a sulpher head hap


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

angeljin17 said:


> It's confirmed. It's an Otopharynx lithobates. Thanks everyone for the input!


Confirmed? ok


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice fish!
For my 2 cents it looks like O.lithjobates to a point but agree with Fogelhund that an those photos 100% ID would be at best a guesstimate.

My lithobates when younger, he's growing nicely since this shot with blaze and colouration but body shape is still the same even though he's bulked up.










Trying to ID the source of a hybrid is as much of a guesstimate I would have thought due to the randomness of offspring but here is a shot of my Fryeri because hes dead now and I miss him 










If he is in your all male tank and you dont intend breeding from him then maybe the

"rose by any other name.." edict applies


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

check the anal fin, uncommon for any lithobates i have seen, your's is rounded

every lithobates i have seen has a pointed anal fin and not a solid color


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

dorsal also.

but that could be simply pecking order in tank due to nipping


----------



## PANTERA (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a similar species but yours looks a little more elongated. Give him some time he might beef up some like mine did. How big is the fish? Mine was sold to me as Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks)

here are a couple of pics in different color phases.


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Tnx. He's around 3.5 inches now. I'll post an updated pic of him in the next coming days.


----------



## champso454 (Jan 3, 2010)

i have a juvenile of this guy hes starting to colour up like this he has the exact markings and shape i brought him under the classification of sulfur crested peacock not lithobates although im not sure if it is some kind of hybrid i brought it from a reputable dealer

hope this helps


----------



## 6stang9 (Oct 26, 2007)

"champso" brings up a good point, did you buy it from a reputable dealer and what did he call it? If you bought it from an assorted tank in a store, I would bet its a hybrid. It does not look like my z rocks
jmho


----------



## champso454 (Jan 3, 2010)

I brought him in a tank full of his brothers and sisters and he had a id tag on the tank wish i had of taken note of it ill get sum pics of him now and post them, also try to get the right id for him


----------

